# Insurance in London



## rahhd (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi, this is my first post and I am feeling a bit jealous of all those with "low" insurance quotes.

I live in West London and have a quote of £1675 for an unmodified R33 GTR from Adrian Flux. (different alloys and exhaust, that’s it)

I am currently insured with Adrian Flux with a Celica 190 and that comes in at £450. I have 6 years NCB and 3 points for speeding (SP50).

I have a rough price from A-plan of about £1550-£1700.

Oh well it has not put me off and will hopefully pick the car I want this week.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Suggest you try Demon Tweeks insurance, you might be surprised


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

I am with Liverpool Victoria, though I am a CSMA member.
Could be worth a call.


----------



## Alex Creasey (Jun 5, 2002)

Welcome to the board!

You haven't given your age? Personally I think if your under 30, anything between 1000 - 1500 quid is the norm, especially living in London and the points.... Don't forget the mandatory tracker and Cat 1 to add to the cost if the car your going for hasn't got one.

I'm with Privilege, who aren't bad.... My quote has been dropping each year. It's still a little over a grand though and I'm 29 with full no claims and a clean lisence, garaged, tracker, cat 1 blah blah blah......

Good luck with yours! .


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

A-plan do mine, modified, 27, full no claims, fiance insured too

and i'm in E4

£1050


----------



## rahhd (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks for all the feedback . Just a little update. I thought I had phoned A-Plan but I screwed up, so I called them again. The great news is that A-Plan have quoted me £690 with a £500 excess.

I am 36 and I would be the only named driver and live in TW9.

Fuggles - could you give me some more details on "Demon Tweeks insurance" - I searched the web and only find their site offering accessories.

If I was happy to pay £1675 then with £690 I am absolutely thrilled.


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

0115 941 5255


----------



## skylinegtsturb (Apr 30, 2006)

*insurance*

im 21 and just bought a skyline gts turbo 1995. i have 1 year no claims and and have a full licence for 1 year. where is the best place i can get insurance and how much will it roughly cost me?????


----------

